# Frozen Diesel? Van not starting (X250)



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Was hoping to go out in the van today (despite -10 conditions) but it won't start, just turns over.

Have turned the key and let the glow plug light several times but she just turns over without any sign of life.

Any advice on how to get it started or do I just have to sit and let it thaw? :? 

Suspect the diesel may have frozen?

Cheers


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's not cold enough for diesel to freeze ,yet!!!!

Loddy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't get alarmed but.....I had the identical symptoms some time ago with my X2/50.

It was quite a saga but long story short, the problem was an the engine management computer had failed.

Luckily still under warranty and Fiat insisted that their own technicians fit the new part. My feeling was they wanted to check if the engine had been chipped or not. Their reason was see if it was a fault in manufacture.

Approx cost, I'm told, was £2000!


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

when was it last started ?

have you tried pushing the clutch all the way in , fiat recommended it for the old 2.8`s.

if you dont already know diesels start by compressing gas then adding fuel at last moment. so as very cold gas will be harder to compress , like tyre pressures drop in winter by 2-5 psi.

if it still wont start maybe the imobilizers kicked in on the diesel pump?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

When did you fill the tank? Diesel supplied in the summer will not be the same, and will have a higher waxing point than that supplied in the winter. A quick google suggests a summer waxing point of about 9 deg C, UK winter stuff of at least 15 deg.

Aussie site but relevant;

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...fs/f/Fuels_Winter_diesel_Problems_Summary.pdf

Also from

http://www.iam.org.uk/latest_news/dieseldriverswatchoutforwaxingsaysiam.html;

Neil Greig, IAM Head of Policy and Research, said: "Waxing is the formation of crystals in the diesel which block the filter. If you drive a diesel vehicle, it pays to try and park in a garage or sheltered area, and try to not to leave your vehicle standing unused for too long," 
"If you can't park in a garage, do ensure that the engine bay of the car is parked downwind, so that the wind hits the back of the vehicle first. After starting the engine, let it idle for 10 minutes before driving off, as this will let the heat from the engine warm the filter and pipes." 
Lorries with exposed fuel tanks and fuel pipes are most at risk but cars and vans can also be affected if it's cold enough. 
Water in diesel fuel tanks and filters can also freeze. Mr Greig advised: "Keep the fuel tank full and, if possible, fill it before arriving at home as this will prevent the build up of condensation on the inside walls of the tank, helping prevent water building up in the bottom of the tank."

To perhaps put a little more heat in the engine block you could try turning the heater plugs on several times without actually turning it over?

Jason


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you may have water in the fuel filter try opening the bleed screw if you have frozen water in it it will not bleed, you warm it with a hair dryer
chapter


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Could be your glow plugs have failed. The light would still come on but the plugs may not be working.


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Could be your glow plugs have failed. The light would still come on but the plugs may not be working.


Most likely (+1).

Give it 2 times of the glow plugs, but not straight after each other give a few seconds.

Even without a glow plug it should still start.

The fuel is fine, however whats the battery like?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Think it's the diesel, last filled it up 6-7 weeks ago. Got some diesel in my shed from the summer - it's got lumps in!

The battery isn't great (it's been flat once, so halfed it's life). 

Stuck it on charge and put a heater in it - will try it in the morning. 

As it happened, good job I went out in the Audi Quattro!


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

*Defrosting Diesel*

For what it's worth, I and many of my chums used to defrost our diesel powered cars during German winters by adding half a gall or so of petrol to a full tank of diesel. Worked every time, no problems ever encountered. If I thought I might need to do it again, I'd have no qualms.

Just don't add too much or do it the other way round!



GB


----------

